# Inner Cover Position



## Spysar (May 15, 2016)

I'm wondering about the "deep" side of the inner cover. More so the notch. I'm going to use an inner cover. Does the notch go down in the winter, and up in the summer? I would like to get the best ventilation for the seasons, and also wondering how and why a bee may use it to come and go.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

You have it right the notch is the upper entrance in the winter and you don't need a upper entrance I the summer but for more ventilator in the summer set the front edge of the cover on the inner cover.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Most telescoping covers have "additional space" designed in, allowing the cover to be slid front to back an inch or so. Inner cover notch down and telescoping cover slid forward for a top entrance/ventilation. Slide the telescoping cover back to block the notch.


----------



## g2knee (Nov 13, 2014)

My question is, why ever put the notch up in the summer, or block it? I read about advantages of having a top entrance, but have never come across any downsides.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I run two entrances year round except on weaker hives or susceptible nucs, ie to reduce space to be defended against potential robbers. Other than for defensive purposes, the hives with inner covers and notches all have them down and accessible. (some of my ICs don't have notches and not all hives use configurations with ICs)


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Notch up or down the ventilation is there either way. The deep side is to provide correct bee space between the inner cover and the telescoping cover. When you put the deep side down there is extra space between the top frames and the inner cover which the bees will use to draw burr comb, the lack of bee space above will result in them propolizing the telescoping cover to the inner cover.


----------



## Spysar (May 15, 2016)

So far everyone gave a different opinion......?

I know it will give some kind of ventilation either way.

Notch down and the bees have an easier time if they want to use it. Notch up, and the bees have to climb through the cover hole in the center and out.

Is the notch there for ventilation, or is it there for the bees to use???

Especially interested in the seasons too. With notch down in the winter, I'd think there would be a direct draft into the hive. Notch up and less chance of xold wind blowing through.

I know the tele cover will close the hole when pushed back.


----------



## g2knee (Nov 13, 2014)

John Davis said:


> Notch up or down the ventilation is there either way. The deep side is to provide correct bee space between the inner cover and the telescoping cover. When you put the deep side down there is extra space between the top frames and the inner cover which the bees will use to draw burr comb, the lack of bee space above will result in them propolizing the telescoping cover to the inner cover.


Only on certain covers. The one I got from Mann Lake, for example, is evenly spaced on both sides. I put a notch in myself. So far I've kept it down and the bees prefer the top entrance. I can't find a good reason to put it facing up.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Spysar said:


> So far everyone gave a different opinion......?
> 
> I know it will give some kind of ventilation either way.
> 
> ...


Differant opinions ? That's the way it is in beekeeping
Is the notch there for ventilation , or for the bees to use? Yes it's is used both ways
Worried about the wind blowing through? My bottoms are wide open year round and it's much bigger, having the upper entrance open for the bees to use and moisture to exscape, that's what's good for your bees


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Why not notch both sides? Ventilation is good in summer and winter.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Gazelle said:


> Why not notch both sides? Ventilation is good in summer and winter.


Inner covers with the notch have about 3/8 inch of space on the side with the notch and only 1/8 inch space on the side without. I've seen home made inner covers that just have a rim of wood stapled on a 1/2 inch sheet of ply wood there is no space at all on the other side.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Originally, the deep side of the inner was to be used in Fall and Winter. It was thought that allowing more space above the top bars for the bees to cluster was an aid to better movement between frames. Langstroth believed that in winter the lower entrances needed to be closed if an upper entrance was used. 

Spysar, if you look in the Resources section of the Home Page there will be some articles on entrances and ventilation in bee hives.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Ventilation. You'd be surprised at how ventilated a couple of my over-wintered beasts were this spring. 
They'd chewed out corners on old boxes. Gave them a feeder shim last fall with a 3/4" hole but no they wanted lots of holes. 
That gnawing noise I hear sometimes is just that.


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

I have tossed around these options also because I have inner covers with and without notches. I will use a notched inner cover for winter (notch down) to vent out some of that moisture so it doesn't cause condensation. I had read and understood that a notch down in winter made more sense so that air current would be pulled along the side of the hive and out the notch instead of being pulled right through the center of the hive where the cluster was and out the inner cover hole if the notch was up. In the summer I typically used the cover without a notch in it because that was the way my first inner cover was made and it didn't seem to cause any issues. Now I have been tossing around the idea of using a notch in the summer. I don't know that they necessarily need an upper entrance but I don't think it would hurt (unless robbing was an issue) and it seems like a notch would help with ventilation in the summer. Kind of curious as to how many people recommend a notched cover in the summer and why they recommend it.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I run two entrances year round primarily for ventilation and secondary for their access. The smallest top entrance is the inner cover notch, the largest is 3/8" completely across the front with some screening to reduce the space to defend. Had one hive bearding heavy, added a different top for more ventilation and bearding was reduced very significantly; in winter I'm more concerned with moisture than cold. If I'm going to error on the side of top ventilation it will be on the more is better side with both entrances on the same side (no screened bottom boards, no screened inner covers, no cross ventilation holes, etc)


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

Spysar said:


> So far everyone gave a different opinion......?


Ask 11 Beekeepers a question and expect 12 different answers. 

Honestly, a lot of this is very fluid and "what works for the colony" is the best answer.


----------

